# May Photography Thread



## dlx1 (May 1, 2009)

beats teuchter to new thread 






_no photoshop _ | aussie floyd


----------



## stowpirate (May 1, 2009)

Cheating by one day, developed yesterday, albeit scanned this morning. Taken with a car boot sale Zenit 122 SLR


----------



## lobster (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Dreadwear (May 2, 2009)




----------



## ill-informed (May 2, 2009)




----------



## tiki (May 2, 2009)

Canopy


----------



## pogofish (May 3, 2009)

Acrobat in a barn!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2009)




----------



## ill-informed (May 3, 2009)

another nature one....


----------



## Paul Russell (May 4, 2009)




----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2009)

Great shot Paul. Another wonderful moment. Where is it?


----------



## Paul Russell (May 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Great shot Paul. Another wonderful moment. Where is it?



Cheers. It's Weymouth, yesterday.


----------



## Blagsta (May 4, 2009)

*my dad*


----------



## tiki (May 4, 2009)

He looks a right cheeky so and so.


----------



## Dreadwear (May 4, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Cheers. It's Weymouth, yesterday.



Weymouth Kite Festival? Was that now? I went to one about three years ago, it was excellent fun!


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2009)




----------



## .::*Cookie*::.. (May 5, 2009)

i like the car one


----------



## Paul Russell (May 5, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> Weymouth Kite Festival? Was that now? I went to one about three years ago, it was excellent fun!



It's the May bank holiday every year.

If you went to the 2006 one, they had huge devil kites from Spain that year. They haven't been back since.


----------



## dlx1 (May 5, 2009)

pogofish - 2nd 0ne 
Paul Russell -


----------



## lobster (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2009)

borked roses:





It's 'Roid Week!


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 6, 2009)

My Nephew at the National History Museum


----------



## stowpirate (May 6, 2009)

Unusual no cars or people but it was getting dark so well cooked in Gimp.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 6, 2009)

More for 'roid week:


----------



## pogofish (May 7, 2009)

Not what a gnome-hater wants to see!


----------



## Detroit City (May 7, 2009)




----------



## pogofish (May 8, 2009)

Getting more Beltane/Yellow's stuff edited:


----------



## mrkikiet (May 8, 2009)

*peace in HK*


----------



## fubert (May 9, 2009)

Went to the zoo today.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 10, 2009)

A few pictures from the Brighton Festival Fringe City yesterday .... mainly people promoting festival events but there were a couple of free performances by two members of the Drookit Dogs 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/110979631


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2009)

mrkikiet & fubert snake


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2009)

pogofish said:


> Getting more Beltane/Yellow's stuff edited



I like the first one, any more?

A few taken while out and about yesterday:


----------



## stowpirate (May 10, 2009)

Big Brother!






SafeCam










Pc Plod






Felixstowe or Marseille


----------



## pogofish (May 10, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I like the first one, any more?



Lots:





















Still working through them.


----------



## Spion (May 10, 2009)

A scene of devastation today on the beach


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 10, 2009)

pogofish said:


> Lots:
> 
> 
> Still working through them.


Nice - I like them! Very atmospheric


----------



## tiki (May 11, 2009)

Very wintery here at the mo' so this kind of reflects how I feel.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 11, 2009)

I like that tiki.

I took a few shots with my new 50d at the Museum of Childhood in Tower Hamlets last week. Lighting conditions were poor. Still got a few shots to go through. Camera is a massive improvement in qaulity over my 20d.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 11, 2009)

Fuck you and your new 50D, tom craggs.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 11, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck you and your new 50D, tom craggs.


 
again...I thank you


----------



## stowpirate (May 11, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> I like that tiki.
> 
> I took a few shots with my new 50d at the Museum of Childhood in Tower Hamlets last week. Lighting conditions were poor. Still got a few shots to go through. Camera is a massive improvement in qaulity over my 20d.



Great image but a bit scary for a child museum more like a horror movie poster


----------



## stowpirate (May 11, 2009)

I went out of my way to point my camera in PC Plods face and it jammed resulting in a double exposure.


----------



## tiki (May 11, 2009)

Happy accident stowpirate, it's like a glass reflection.

And you lucky thing Tom Craggs, 50D, I wants it!!


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2009)

pogofish said:


> Getting more Beltane/Yellow's stuff edited:



Beltane!  

e2a:  there is a topless girl there!  Pogo!


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2009)

*Bluebell season*


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2009)

Are they English bluebells or Scottish bluebells? 

We need danny here for a good pancakesque argument.


----------



## pogofish (May 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> e2a:  there is a topless girl there!  Pogo!



Yup, there were one or two about:
















And that's just the reds.  Not finished editing the blues and yellows yet.  Although more of them kept their clothes on


----------



## ethel (May 12, 2009)




----------



## ethel (May 12, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Are they English bluebells or Scottish bluebells?
> 
> We need danny here for a good pancakesque argument.



They are filthy English Bluebells.


----------



## pogofish (May 12, 2009)

Now, a former industrial lime kiln and salmon fishing station visited on a very stormy and changable day:


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2009)

sarahluv said:


>



Belfast?


----------



## pogofish (May 12, 2009)

The place is now in serious danger of collapse from sea erosion.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Are they English bluebells or Scottish bluebells?
> 
> We need danny here for a good pancakesque argument.


oh gosh, i almost posted about that as well but am still shaky from pq so didn't. we have bluebells in oor back garden and i don't know if they're proper?! 

i'm not making pancakes whateva happens tho


----------



## _pH_ (May 12, 2009)




----------



## _pH_ (May 12, 2009)




----------



## _pH_ (May 12, 2009)




----------



## ethel (May 12, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Belfast?


  yup


----------



## northeastoipunk (May 12, 2009)

last weekend over muggleswick common , appologies for graininess i cocked up compressing them


----------



## pusz4frog (May 12, 2009)

There are some great pics here.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 12, 2009)

London





Weymouth


----------



## stowpirate (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 12, 2009)

The following pictures were taken from the almost deserted flats on the Heygate Estate, Elephant and Castle.  This was an Urban75 walk-with-cameras. organised by boohoo.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 12, 2009)

More from the Heygate Estate:


























The rest of the set can be seen here:-

http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/elephantandcastle&view=slideshow


----------



## lobster (May 13, 2009)

This is the first time, I have shot any bands live....












The rest are here


----------



## stowpirate (May 13, 2009)

lobster said:


> This is the first time, I have shot any bands live....



I like the guitar portrait shots


----------



## lobster (May 13, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I like the guitar portrait shots



cheers


----------



## tiki (May 13, 2009)

Nice pics everyone. I haven't been out lately as we're having unseasonal shitty weather and it's not even July, August yet. Winter has come early 

Maybe when the rain eventually stops I can get out and about. Just scored a cheap manfrotto tripod second hand so maybe some winter sunset beaches are in order.


----------



## stowpirate (May 14, 2009)

From test film I put through a £28 car boot sale Olympus XA rangefinder camera. Most expensive camera I have bought at a car boot sale so a bit risky!


----------



## cybertect (May 14, 2009)

The boy at the weekend


----------



## Padcore (May 14, 2009)

I took this while I was watching Hollyoaks tonight.  Ahhhh yes.  What a specimen.


----------



## stowpirate (May 16, 2009)

Padcore said:


> I took this while I was watching Hollyoaks tonight.  Ahhhh yes.  What a specimen.



That is a great portrait 














Yesterday taking dog for walk


----------



## ill-informed (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 18, 2009)

A new subject for me now: a model railway:-


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 18, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (May 18, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (May 19, 2009)

Off at Easthampstead Park near Bracknell on Sunday in my capacity as semi-official photographer for the London & Thames Valley VW Owners' club's annual jamboree - Dubs at the Park.


























The rest are here


----------



## stowpirate (May 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


>



I like this one


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 20, 2009)

Just when you thought I had stopped photographing musicians:-


----------



## cybertect (May 20, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Just when you thought I had stopped photographing musicians:-



It's just because of the corsets, isn't it?


----------



## dlx1 (May 20, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I like this one


 same like the golf to left


----------



## stowpirate (May 20, 2009)

Ipswich earlier this week


----------



## Rainingstairs (May 20, 2009)

cybertect said:


> The rest are here



what kind of lens is that?


----------



## cybertect (May 20, 2009)

Rainingstairs said:


> what kind of lens is that?



15mm fisheye - 180° corner to corner coverage on full frame.

I had to take my coat off to prevent it sneaking into the bottom of the picture


----------



## Padcore (May 20, 2009)

So I FINALLY (like 6 months) got both my anicent Metz hammerheads to work on my D80.  One had too high a voltage so couldn't directly use it without running the risk of blowing up my photobox machine and the other one (much like the first one) I have very limited manual control with, have that sync cabled to my hot shoe with the other one firing off a £2 light trigger thing from e-bay.  If that makes sense?  Not sure.  I'm photography'd out.

Heres my first couple of 2 light testing shots on location.  





Flat Mate and his two 10k medals.





Muay Thai.  Boxing dude.

*might enter it in this moths comp. not done that a while.


----------



## _pH_ (May 20, 2009)




----------



## _pH_ (May 20, 2009)




----------



## _pH_ (May 20, 2009)




----------



## boskysquelch (May 21, 2009)

this mornin I have been mostly killing fish.


----------



## Padcore (May 21, 2009)

Murderer!!


----------



## boskysquelch (May 21, 2009)

Padcore said:


> Murderer!!



wait till I get into spear-fishing pickees this Summer.


----------



## dlx1 (May 21, 2009)

nice light fish killer


----------



## boskysquelch (May 21, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> nice light fish killer



ta...oldest trick in the book.



> Date Taken: 2009:05:21 05:58:30


----------



## fubert (May 21, 2009)

Padcore said:


> Murderer!!



Oh I don't know. The fish on the line looks alive to me


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 21, 2009)

Bosky was up and out and about early this morning.  That photo was taken just before 6:00 am!


----------



## stowpirate (May 21, 2009)

Fish killing action shot is great







Here is one from my £1.50 car boot Olympus MJU II 35mm junk


----------



## Padcore (May 21, 2009)

Gutted about that one shadow.  Missed it last night.  Ah well.


----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2009)

The boy got a car for his birthday. I think he spent half the day in it


----------



## Rainingstairs (May 21, 2009)

cybertect said:


> 15mm fisheye - 180° corner to corner coverage on full frame.
> 
> I had to take my coat off to prevent it sneaking into the bottom of the picture


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

great pics cybertect, especially the last one, brilliant! 

I went awwww at your son too


----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2009)

cheerz 

sometimes lenses are scarily sharp... that was my 'cheap' 35mm f/2 at f/3.5


----------



## fubert (May 22, 2009)

Tried a star swirl..


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Fish killing action shot is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this a lot.


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2009)

........


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 22, 2009)

A couple from a scavenger hunt thingy:

Out of roundness comes popcorn:





Watercolour:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 22, 2009)

Paul Eccentric - Performance Poet


----------



## Padcore (May 22, 2009)

Piano/Music Seller Edinburgh


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 24, 2009)

Lorraine, singer songwriter


----------



## Endeavour (May 24, 2009)

There's some great stuff here.


----------



## Endeavour (May 24, 2009)

Really like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not sure about the melon though


----------



## kerb (May 24, 2009)

Padcore said:


> Piano/Music Seller Edinburgh



I really like this shot. Not only a good portrait but in a context too. I have some good portraits but no context. How did you do this? Do you know the guy? Also what about the lighting? Was that how it was in the shop?


----------



## Padcore (May 24, 2009)

kerb said:


> I really like this shot. Not only a good portrait but in a context too. I have some good portraits but no context. How did you do this? Do you know the guy? Also what about the lighting? Was that how it was in the shop?



Thank you.  I've since cloned out the flowers behind his head...

It was shot as part of anenvironmental portraiture unit I am doing at college.  My and a mate just went out into town and walked into random shops (quiet quirky ones) and asked if they would mind if we took some shots, usually they would say yes.  It was very nerve racking but good experience.

For this shot I had a Canon (grrr, I shoot using Nikon, but we pooled our gear) speedlight on a stand with a brolly quite high on the right, to light the guy, I also had a Metz hammerhead on a seat behind him to illuminate the background piano and highlight the environment.

Should add, I wish i took more time on the background, had to clone out the flowers behind his head on a later copy as I decided they pissed me off, also his light is in the way.  Grr!

We set up the lights first, took plenty test shots to make sure we had the correct exposure etc then got the guy through so we didn't have to mess about when he was available.


----------



## stowpirate (May 24, 2009)

One ugly camera - Ricoh half frame fixed focus car boot find!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 24, 2009)

It may be ugly but just think of the 72 pictures you can get off one film.  Did you get the rectangular lens cap that would have covered the light meter, lens and viewfinder?

If it hasn't been damaged the lens should be quite good being a Ricoh.


----------



## kerb (May 24, 2009)

Padcore said:


> Thank you.  I've since cloned out the flowers behind his head...
> 
> It was shot as part of anenvironmental portraiture unit I am doing at college.  My and a mate just went out into town and walked into random shops (quiet quirky ones) and asked if they would mind if we took some shots, usually they would say yes.  It was very nerve racking but good experience.
> :



Cheers for the info. 

I've always wanted to do that but dont have the nerve I guess. Plus I havent used flashes never mind with umbrellas


----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It may be ugly but just think of the 72 pictures you can get off one film.  Did you get the rectangular lens cap that would have covered the light meter, lens and viewfinder?
> 
> If it hasn't been damaged the lens should be quite good being a Ricoh.



I have a film in it already, 24 exposure so 48 exposures on this beast. When the clockwork kicks in it is very noisy so candid photography is not an option 

There was no rectangular lens cap, the lens looks OK. It is a four element fixed focus so should be interesting to see the results. I have had a look on the web and it appears to have rectangular shaped filters - weird


----------



## Sweet FA (May 25, 2009)

In the garden just now


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (May 25, 2009)

Can you post the same image twice?  Just different edit...

cross processing


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2009)

tulip


----------



## pogofish (May 26, 2009)

Poker night tomorrow.


----------



## army_of_one (May 27, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> tulip



How do you get that outstandingly vintage look? I notice it in a lot of your pictures.

For lack of a better term BTW.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> How do you get that outstandingly vintage look? I notice it in a lot of your pictures.
> 
> For lack of a better term BTW.





This was shot on Polaroid TZ Artistic film. It's made specifically to give that 'outstandingly vintage look'. 

For your perusal: Search for "Polaroid TZ Artistic" at Flickr.

I just wish it wasn't so expensive. A friend sent me this pack as a birthday gift. It's my one and only pack of it, and I'm savouring it. Bastard only comes with 8 shots per pack. They're raking it in, grrr


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

i am 3, i am 5, i am 7, i am 8, i'm a winner!


----------



## Padcore (May 27, 2009)

Fuck yes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

I love my I'm a Winner badge. I also have several Wimpy ones, and one of my favourites is my Burt Finnikin, Stock Car champ, one.


----------



## Goatherd (May 31, 2009)

Big licky cows are


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2009)

A few from the beach today:


----------

